

Show HN: BringSides – A better way to plan a get-together - FajitaNachos
http://bringsides.com

======
FajitaNachos
This is one my companies side projects. It's actually an older idea that we
gave a new look to. It's simple, but effective at organizing who is bringing
what to your next party.

~~~
edwinespinosa09
can you send the link via SMS?

~~~
FajitaNachos
Not yet, but it's in the works. We have plans to integrate a messaging
component.

~~~
edwinespinosa09
Maybe not the most lucrative market however college students do a lot of get
togethers like tailgates or social events but usually communicate via SMS.

Whats the monetization strategy?

~~~
FajitaNachos
We have a few ideas in mind, but really we just want to get it out there and
see how people like to use it.

~~~
edwinespinosa09
Gotcha well good luck, looking forward to playing with this more once I have a
tailgate or something.

If you got 4mins mind giving me feedback on my project?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10062700](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10062700)

